# so what's the real deal with B5 S4's??



## uberhollen in jersey (Sep 24, 2009)

i just read a short thread with all these people going on about how their 2.7t is indestructible, but a few of my friends around town say ill spend more fixing it than i bought it for, also a guy in my area went through 3 sets of turbos in a month. 
Basically what im saying is, was the 3 turbos in a month just really bad luck? If B5 S4's really are as reliable as the people in that thread said then theyre obviously a gift from god
I need to know the real deal because i need to buy a car in the next couple days and am looking at a 2001 S4 w/ 84k and want to know whether to get it or run for the hills, thanks


----------



## NogaroB5 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: so what's the real deal with B5 S4's?? (uberhollen in jersey)*

their ok cars, just a pain in the ass to work on


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

get all the maintenance history you can on it. If you can't, then yes run for the hills. With 84k, you'll be buying two turbos in no time.


----------



## Binary_Finary (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (audixride)*

If you can afford to have 2-3K set aside for when something breaks then get it. If your going to daily drive it and depend on it look at a 1.8t instead. Dont get me wrong, I love my S4 but parts and service can be rather pricey. 
On the other hand mine has been very reliable, if you can get records for the car than its probably not going to be a bad purchase. If you slack of maintenance be prepared to pay more in the end.


----------



## dtcaward (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (Binary_Finary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Binary_Finary* »_If you can afford to have 2-3K set aside for when something breaks then get it. If your going to daily drive it and depend on it look at a 1.8t instead. Dont get me wrong, I love my S4 but parts and service can be rather pricey. 
On the other hand mine has been very reliable, if you can get records for the car than its probably not going to be a bad purchase. If you slack of maintenance be prepared to pay more in the end.

as going to buy a S4 not now. good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

